# dead headless roosters



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

so, took the pup out for his first real hunt this morning. did exceptionally well, limits for me and my boy by 830. didnt see any one else get a single bird and no one we talked to either. however - there was one guy who was to the side of us whose dog found him 2 roosters. dead. without heads. body still warm, not frozen so they were killed just shortly before the 730 opening by something. totally weird. not sure what would do that...

then later...we are in the tules with towser the swp pup. about 4 to 5 feet high, just so you can see over the tops. you cant see the dog but you can see and hear the tules rustle as he moove through. then of a sudden, its off to the races. that pup is just smokin r;unning around in circles, back and forth front and back ranging side to side maybe 20 to 30 yards and seriously circles 10 feet in diameter. then he takes off straight and we tried to follow but the rooster came up just out of range. one of the most interesting things i have ever seen on a pheasant hunt. twas awesome to watch. as a pup i couldnt stop him if i tried and i kinda think maybe he did the right thing as this rooster couldnt helicopter up thru these thick tules and he certain.y wasnt going to hold. maybe after he gets a little older he will slow it down. but it looked like a wile e coyote roadrunner cartoon live in front of us. toooo much fun.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

We have some friends who had an issue with something killing their chickens, every time the same thing they'd wake up to headless chickens. Turned out they had a skunk that was getting into their coup and killing them. They had a trail camera set up and caught it in the act. It was weird because nothing was bothered with the chickens other than their heads were missing.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Skunk would be my guess too. I smelled one where we hunted. The opener wasn't as good as last year for us


----------



## pockypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Racoons are known in the backyard chicken world to leave headless animals around, too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Mink will do the same thing too.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I’ve been out hunting several times this year and have found more dead birds than live ones. Makes me wonder if the planting of farm birds is serving more predators then people. I’m not picky I love to shoot those dumb farm birds. I don’t have access to private lands. But I would vote no on releasing birds if it meant more skunk raccoon ect out on the marsh screwing up waterfowl.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Can people seriously not see this is the whole “smoke and mirrors” thing with $FW and the DWR?

Thank goodness $FW and the DWR continue to pimp out big game tags and turn loose some pen raised birds.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd be more concerned to find live headless roosters.


----------

